# cross-connection in mobile network



## iinfi (Nov 8, 2008)

for the past 10-15 days me, everyone in my family n friends, mostly vodafone mumbai are facing issues of cross-connection while speaking.
voice of the other party is crystal clear and sometimes it so happens that you find someone in ur contact list calling and find some other voice speaking.

i v faced this on landlines b4 but not this frequently with mobiles.

anyone else facing the same issue??


----------



## theKonqueror (Nov 8, 2008)

I've got same issue in Vodafone and BSNL mobiles.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 9, 2008)

Usually it means that the entire network is heavily overburdened or u have a very weak signal cell overlapped with that of a high traffic cell .... 



iinfi said:


> .....sometimes it so happens that you find someone in ur contact list calling and find some other voice speaking.



ask ur parents or elders what it was like with the landlines in 80s & 90s ....


----------



## iinfi (Nov 9, 2008)

i knw abt PSTN lines of the 80s and 90s ...... i was very much alive then 

i didnt knw it can happen in mobile networks which have dedicated frequency for a particular call.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

Before 2 years AIRTEL suffered lot with this problem , cause the AIRTEL introduced the free unlimited talk with the AIRTEL to AIRTEL then the total network is jammed total INDIA airtel suffered the network problem and no outgoing calls properly , they finally fixed last year , BSNL & vodafone  mobiles have not yet been on that category as their call rates diminished they should concentrate on the network issues or else like AIRTEL they will suffer


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 9, 2008)

Yes, this happens during switch overload, although I do not know the mechanism


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

Wudnt it Be coool i havent faced such Problem with my Airtel since 3years but i want to Xperiance it once


----------



## Rahim (Nov 9, 2008)

It happened with my Vodafone connection recently.


----------



## ultimategpu (Nov 9, 2008)

azzu said:


> Wudnt it Be coool i havent faced such Problem with my Airtel since 3years but i want to Xperiance it once




Where u live ???


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2008)

Eluru --> W.G.Dist---> Andhra Pradesh


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Nov 10, 2008)

Well the fire at mum towers broke the whole network down . And airtel hasn't recovered since , so many airtel users across parts of mah & goa are reporting this problem of cross connection . .  Voda users across all metros are facing this problem .. Don't know why though ??


----------



## rosemolr (Nov 10, 2008)

i think networks with low capacity faces this problem


----------



## vilas_patil (Nov 10, 2008)

It happened with (AIRTEL )me recently in this Diwali occasion. But now its oke


----------

